# 2012 CC Kit colours



## smokeysmoo (13 Sep 2012)

Thanks Shaun.

SS top - ordered XXL, defo need XXXL

After a 'proper' fitting I'm going to say the bibs will be OK, although FYI they do seem to be _VERY _thin 

I just hope they hold upto my derrière straining at them 

Also, has anyone else noticed the difference in blue between the tops and the bibs?

Here's a pic of mine. Carefully taken to spare my blushes As ever the picture doesn't illustrate it much as the eye, but the two shades of blue are way apart from each other


----------



## Globalti (15 Sep 2012)

They're on completely different textiles!


----------



## SportMonkey (16 Sep 2012)

Globalti said:


> They're on completely different textiles!


 
That's a different issue, it's quite easy to obtain a close (1.5 delta E) colour match between different textiles as long as you're not pushing past the gamut of the application technique and ability to take the ink/colour.


----------



## Globalti (16 Sep 2012)

Eh? Can we have that in plain English?


----------



## OilyMechanic (16 Sep 2012)

Globalti said:


> Eh? Can we have that in plain English?


 
It's easy to match colours on different materials.


----------



## SportMonkey (16 Sep 2012)

Globalti said:


> Eh? Can we have that in plain English?


 
You can get a match as good as the eye can detect as long as the material can take the colour. Some colours are too bright for the material to take, some are too dark and wash out.


----------



## Norm (16 Sep 2012)

Split from the sizing issues thread.


----------

